# Corsair ddr4 3600 timings Hilfe



## KILOtWOSIXX (4. Januar 2023)

Hallo zusammen und ein fohes neues Jahr!

Ich bin kein Experte und brauche eure Hilfe..

Ich habe die 32gb 3600 Riegel von Corsair.

XMP ist aktiviert, jedoch sind die Timings anders als standartmäßig für XMP angegeben (siehe Fotos)

Ist das normal so oder habe ich etwas falsch eingestellt?

Wie sollte ich den Ram optimal einstellen?

Vielen Dank euch!


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (4. Januar 2023)

Hi @KILOtWOSIXX,

bitte überprüfe, ob du für dein Mainboard die neuste BIOS/UEFI Version installiert hast. Die neusten Versionen findest bei dem dem Mainboard Hersteller für dein Board auf deren Website. Die Infos findest du auch im CPU-Z Tool.

Grüße Marcus


----------



## KILOtWOSIXX (4. Januar 2023)

Hi @CORSAIR_Marcus ,

Danke für deine Hilfe, werde ich überprüfen und dann Rückmeldung geben.

Gruß

EDIT: BIOS Update war verfügbar und hat mit Aktivierung des D.O.C.P. die gewünschten Timings gebracht. 

Vielen Dank!


----------

